# What would make an arrow corkscrew?



## buckhead

I'm trying to get my Mathews Q2 dialed in. It has never shot that great in all the years i have had it. I can't get it to cosistantly papertune.

When watching my arrows fly they don't porpose, or fishtail. It's more of a large clockwise corkscrew flight. No contact with the rest and i use a good loose grip.

What would cause this?


----------



## arrowshooters

Post the specs of your bow and arrows and let's see.


----------



## Purka

I suspect it is nock travel..drop the nocking hight down some, and try a heavier arrow.


----------



## tacticalj

I shortened my arrows about an inch, which basically stiffen the arrow to my understanding, and it seemed to pretty much fix my problem with cork screwing. It paper tuned out fine, but still cork screwed and small rest adjustments didn't solve it either. Don't know if that was the right thing to do, but the tips were hanging out farther then I cared for anyhow. I don't shoot a Matthews, but it may help you and it solved my problem, which is exactly the same as yours from your post. Goodluck


----------



## scottranderson

Combo of problems like others are saying nock height cam timing centreshot,arrow spine, through hand torque, healing the bow torqueing the string d loop. all kinds of these things in a combo well make a arrow do some very wild things like corkscrew./poor arrow clearence the list goes on!


----------



## buckhead

I shoot a Mathews Q2. 62 lb, 30" draw with string loop and a release. I shoot Beman ICS Hunter 400's, 28" long, with 2"blazers. I have a very loose and proper grip so i'm pretty sure i'm not torqueing the bow. 

Like i said, the nock height is high, but i brought up the rest to bring the arrow to 90 degrees from the string.


----------



## scottranderson

Hay my point was somethings gotta be wrong and these are most of the things that can make a set up do things of this nature. So make shore all these things are not a problem and try again if all this is rite and its still doing it, there is something very wrong that I dont know about. But I have not seen a bow Of mine cork screw an arrow in flight for 15 years and it was on my old hoyt flashpoint suprem and me shoting barebow (fingers). And to fix it I hade to go through and correct a number of things. That I listed not all just some.


----------



## arrowshooters

I have a Q2 and Blazers can get real close to the riser. Assuming you are shooting with cock vane up try twisting it a little towards the riser. This will give the inside vane a little extra clearance and may help.


----------



## buckhead

I was checking the specs with the limb bolts maxed out. 

ATA is supposed to be 34", i have seen 33 3/4" recommended elsewhere, but i get a measurement of 34 1/2"

BH should be 7 1/2", and i get 7 1/4" from the berger hole to the string.

Are these measurements too far off to get a proper tune?

I guess what i am getting at is that it has a stock string that is 2 or 3 years old. I don't shoot it very much but i'm wondering if the string has stretched or the shop i had install it just didn't have the proper # of twists in the string and everything is way out of whack?


----------



## tannertt

http://mathewsinc.com/product/q2/#specs

Here is the specs for your bow you are a half inch out maybe you can twist the strings and cables to recover your ata and brace height. I would recommend changing strings and cables and not leaving the shop until your bow is in those spec


----------



## Spotshooter2

Sounds to me like your string and cable have stretched with the too long of ATA and short on the BH. Of the two dimensions I worry more about the BH being right than the ATA . The ATA is more of a reference dimension than an actual dimension.


----------



## hydro0309

I would check the fletch blazers are very tall look for contact / maybe a rolled fletch so look at the easy stuff,then check the nock point i could be moving due to age then check the more tec junk cam time and such


----------



## threetoe

Most likely you're experiencing two issues. not one.
Purposing and winnowing.

You can tell by the arrows not hitting the target in line with one another but looking like they are being shot from different angles.

Read up and fix them using Easton's 2nd edition tuning guide.
Fix one at a time. 
Shooting through paper is the easiest way to fix it.

Knock height and center shot. (rest position) 

Bill


----------



## haak

Would the problem not be caused by the arrows - namely something with the vanes? Do all your arrows do the cork-screw? Could you describe the cork-screw a bit as does the rotation happen from the front or center of the arrow?


----------

